# Say it with a song.



## Greebo (Feb 10, 2005)

This is just a bit of fun, similar to the "Never Ending Thread.
The rules are simple.

Each post can only be a song title, or a sentence with a song title in it.

The poster has to name the band that performed the song ( no made up song names thank you)

No songs with swearing in the title.

No consequecutive posts. (wait until someone else posts)

The poster must get the song title and band correct ( including spelling)

If you break a rule, you're out. Disqualified. Gaaaawwwwwn!
So think before you hit that submit button.

Here's an example:

Hello (Lionel Ritchie)
What you waiting for? (Gwen Steffani)
Macy Day Parade (Green Day)etc etc

So who's gonna start this thing off?


----------



## Mr.K (Feb 11, 2005)

Does "Knee deep in menstrual blood" by "Cannibal Corpse" come under the swearing rule???

My bad??  :twisted:


----------



## instar (Feb 11, 2005)

"yakety yakety yakety yakety ,yak all day, ya talk much,
an I dont hear, a word that you say" ............(band name/singer forgotten)


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

(its been a)"Hard days night" The Beatles


----------



## instar (Feb 11, 2005)

LOL i was close, it was George Thoroughgood~ goes

Now you get on the telephone with your girlfriend, 
your conversation baby ain't got no end 
Yakety-yakety-yakety-yak all the time, 
you keep on talking baby drive me out of my mind 
You talk too much, 
I can't believe the things that you say everyday 
If you keep on talking baby, 
you know you're bound to drive me away 


sorry bout the rule Greebs


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

"Take out the papers and the trash, 
or you dont get no spendin' cash, 
If you don't scrub that kitchen floor
You ain't gonna rock and roll no more
Yakety yak (don't talk back)"

By the Coasters!!!


----------



## womas4me (Feb 11, 2005)

He's my charge, he's a stuffwit
Hes about as smart as dog sh#t
theres more technical knowledge
in my ass than in his head
clean those pipes, test the water
although we dont think we oughta
he make us work our guts out
while he sleeps all bloody day
( insert boss name ) your a [email protected]
your a big fat bloody spanker
dont know when why where or how
but one day you'll bloody pay

made up by engineers HMAS Hawkesbury about our chief engineer


----------



## Greebo (Feb 11, 2005)

So this is what goes on "In the Navy! " (Village People)


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 11, 2005)

I hear their motto is: "Shut up and take it like a man" (Offspring)


----------



## Greebo (Feb 11, 2005)

Erin, you're a "wicked little critta." (They might be giants)


----------



## Bryony (Feb 11, 2005)

"kiss me where it smells funny" (bloodhound gang)
"i'm goin, down, down, down.....to pussy town" (Machine Gun Fellatio)


----------



## peterescue (Feb 11, 2005)

be careful or you'll end up "knee deep in ****" Rip Rig and Panic


----------



## womas4me (Feb 11, 2005)

Its ' bend over and take it like a man '

" I'll slap you like a red haired stepchild '


----------



## instar (Feb 11, 2005)

"What is this song all about? 
Can?t figure any lyrics out " (smells like nirvana) weird al yankovic


----------



## Bryony (Feb 11, 2005)

"baby got back" (sir-mix-alot)
and a little snippet.....

I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waste
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung
Wanna pull up front
Cuz you notice that butt was stuffed
Deep in the jeans she's wearing
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh, baby I wanna get with ya 
And take your picture
My homeboys tried to warn me
But with that butt you got
Me so horny
Ooh, rub all of that smooth skin
You say you wanna get in my Benz
Well use me, use me cuz you ain't that average groupy

I've seen them dancin' 
The hell with romancin'
She sweat, wet, got it goin' like a turbo 'Vette

I'm tired of magazines
saying flat butt's the only thing
Take the average black man and ask him that
She gotta pack much back, so

Fellas (yeah), fellas (yeah)
Has your girlfriend got the butt (hell yeah)
Well shake it, shake it, shake it, shake it, shake that healthy butt
Baby got back


----------



## Magpie (Feb 11, 2005)

"You may be Right (I may be Crazy)" {Billy Joel}


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 11, 2005)

Not crazy, I was there too, you're probly just tired.
'It was a big day on Jesus ranch, Jesus ranch, 
He was harvesting a big tomato, 
It was in the sand, all right. 
I'm taking a walk in the woods, 
and it's nice outside'

(The 'D)


----------



## Greebo (Feb 11, 2005)

I think you guys have had to many "Scooby snacks ". (Fun Lovin Criminals)


----------



## playwell (Feb 11, 2005)

Harder to breath - Maroon 5 
(yeh a little comercial but it got stuck in my head,,Dam it!! I used as a backin track in a python feeding video I made to grose out my snake fearing relo's)


( good ta see someone knows the "D" Jesus Ranch Cool song. do ya want the chords)


----------



## Greebo (Feb 11, 2005)

That story remind me of "The sad but true story of Ray Mingus, the lumberjack of bulk rock city, and his never slacking stribe in exploiting the so far undiscovered areas of the intention to bodily intercourse from the opposite species of his kind, during intake of all the mental condition that could be derived from fermentation". (Rednex)

And yes, that really is the name of a song.


----------



## angelrose (Feb 12, 2005)

Greebo, you "Freak Me" baby, (Silk)

Angel


----------



## Greebo (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks Angel, "Have a drink on me". (AC/DC)


----------



## Greebo (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm going to keep this thread going come "hell or highwater". (AC/DC)


----------



## playwell (Feb 12, 2005)

Creep - Stone Temple Pilots

Creep - Radiohead

Two completly different songs. released in the same 6 months


----------



## Greebo (Feb 12, 2005)

"Beating about the bush." (AC/DC)


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 12, 2005)

That's fine Greebs for a while, but just remember when it comes down to it, it's not all about the 'deed'. Especially seeings how it's near Valentines day. Here's some tips: 
"And then you say hey I bought you flowers 
And then you say wait a minute sally 
I think I got somethin in my teeth 
Could you get it out for me 
That's f*** teamwork 
Whats your favorite posish? 
That's cool with me 
Its not my favorite 
But I'll do it for you 
Whats your favorite dish? 
Im not gonna cook it 
But ill order it from Zanzibar "
(The 'D)

*Playwell, The 'D rock my socks off! Lol. But I play drums, so thanks anyway. :wink:


----------



## Greebo (Feb 12, 2005)

You must like "Livin' on the edge" .
(Aerosmith)


ps. What is the name of that song again Erin?


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 12, 2005)

Not anymore Greebs,
Look at me I?m fallin?
Off of a cliff now
I can still hear my mama yelling No No No
But the words mean nothing
Can?t catch up to me now
And the view is so beautiful
All the way down

(Offspring)

*The other song is called "F*** her gently." Awesome song. Awesome album actually. :wink:


----------



## playwell (Feb 12, 2005)

Hotel California - Eagles --- Oldie but a goody
Bm F#
On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair
A E
Warm smell of colitas rising up through the air
G D
Up ahead in the distance, I saw a shimmering light
Em
My head grew heavy and my sight grew dim
F#
I had to stop for the night

Bm F#
There she stood in the doorway; I heard the mission bell
A E
And I was thinking to myself this could be heaven or this could be hell
G D
Then she lit up a candle, and she showed me the way
Em F#
There were voices down the corridor, I thought I heard them say


----------



## Greebo (Feb 12, 2005)

"Take it easy" Playwell. (the eagles)





> The other song is called "F*** her gently


 I know...I just wanted to hear you say it.


----------



## angelrose (Feb 12, 2005)

"Dont be cruel" Elvis Presley


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Clears throat* Back on topic thanks Greebo  

Say... in between sips of coke he told me that he thought we were sellin' out, layin' down, suckin' up to the man.
(TOOL)


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 12, 2005)

whoops double answer
I was too slow!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 12, 2005)

ooops, "been caught stealing" (Janes addiction)


----------



## angelrose (Feb 12, 2005)

Watch out for that "Secret Agent Man" Greebo, (Johnny Rivers)


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah, he's like 'The Leader'. I heard him preach "Set it off, set it off my children"
(Audioslave)


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Listen to "these words" (natasha bedingfield), all that dont understand the rules of the game, go back and read them!!!!!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 13, 2005)

I guess its too "hard to handle" for some people. (Black Crowes...among others)


----------



## Hickson (Feb 13, 2005)

"What's Going On?" (Marvin Gaye)


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Either way Greebs, "i will survive" (Gloria Gaynor"


----------



## Greebo (Feb 13, 2005)

"Everybody wants to rule the world." Tears for Fears


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm going to bed, "It's been a hard days night" ........The Beatles.


----------



## instar (Feb 13, 2005)

no doubt craig will be "sleepin late" (Dr Hook)


----------



## playwell (Feb 13, 2005)

Your all going about it the "Wrong Way"----(Sublime)


----------



## playwell (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm glad it's "Sunday Morning" ---- (Maroon 5)


----------



## splitty (Feb 13, 2005)

Playing this game 'Drives me crazy' - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah you're glad its sunday morning, but i wish it was "yesturday" (the beatles) again!!!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 13, 2005)

sunday morning is "the next best thing" to yesturday shermy (madonna)


----------



## thals (Feb 13, 2005)

heyas, look who's "Back In Black" (AC/DC or as i luv to say "Acca Dacca") yay, rock on u guys!!! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Pythonrockchik1, "welcome to the jungle" (Gun's n Rose's)


----------



## thals (Feb 13, 2005)

hehe shermy, "Already There" (Goo Goo Dolls)


----------



## thals (Feb 13, 2005)

man my "Life Sucks" (Eminem), which is why I'm so lucky that I'm sooo "Crazy In Love" (Beyonce) atm to notice :lol:


----------



## Greebo (Feb 13, 2005)

You guys are funnier than "frogs with dirty little lips". (Frank Zappa)


----------



## farmdog (Feb 13, 2005)

well sometimes --( britney spears ) were funny its a fever ( micheal Buble) it we keeps rollin ( limp bizcuit) with the good stuff


----------



## instar (Feb 13, 2005)

while "watchin the tide rollin in, sittin on the dock of the bay, wastin time" (michael Bolton)


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 13, 2005)

I meet a guy the other day and "he got feet down below his knees".........The beatles


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

craig.a.c said:


> I meet a guy the other day and "he got feet down below his knees".........The beatles



Note: the name of the song is actually "Come together"


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 13, 2005)

I nearly got kicked by a "bad horsie" the other day. .........Steve Vai, Song - Bad horsie.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 13, 2005)

Most people here are "Beyond Salvation" (The Angels)


----------



## instar (Feb 13, 2005)

craig.a.c said:


> I nearly got kicked by a "bad horsie" the other day. .........Steve Vai, Song - Bad horsie.



"legs furiously pumping" (horse latitudes) Doors


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 14, 2005)

You know, it's "Sad but true" that keeping snakes is not a hobby. Its an addiction..........Metallica.


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 14, 2005)

But "nothing else matters" right??.......Metallica.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 14, 2005)

I dunno about you guys but "I'm too sexy" for this site, (Right said Fred.

"Oooooooh yeah!" (Yellow)


----------



## angelrose (Feb 14, 2005)

Run to paradise - Choir Boys


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 14, 2005)

If noone here is feeling to good then they can come and see me, "Dr Feelgood". If you know what I mean  ...............Motley Crue


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 14, 2005)

This is harder than "The Never Ending Story". I can think of song titles but can't remember band names. :lol:


----------



## Jarvis78 (Feb 14, 2005)

Today sucks ..."Can some one tell me why I don't like mondays" (boomtown rats), cause "I feel so broke up I want to go home" (beachboys)


----------



## Gregory (Feb 14, 2005)

The whole idea of this silly thread was devised by a man who most people think is "Thick as a Brick" -Jethro Tull.

Not me though cause I'm 'Just a Suburban Boy" -Dave Warner.

Greebs and "Jesus is just Alright" by me- Doobie Brothers.


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 14, 2005)

I know some people on here argue, why can't they "Let it be" and have a good time.........The beatles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

rodentrancher said:


> This is harder than "The Never Ending Story". I can think of song titles but can't remember band names. :lol:



Band name is "Limahl" 

Cheers, Alan.


----------



## Jarvis78 (Feb 14, 2005)

craig.a.c said:


> I know some people on here argue, why can't they "Let it be" and have a good time.........The beatles.



I guess some people just "can't get no satisfaction" (strolling bones... :lol: I mean rolling stones)


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

craig.a.c said:


> I know some people on here argue, why can't they "Let it be" and have a good time.........The beatles.



Cause they all think they are "bad to the bone"!!! (George Thorogood)


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 14, 2005)

It stess's me out. sometimes I feel like I'm going to have a heart attack. If I do can someone "Kick start my heart".........Motley crue


----------



## angelrose (Feb 14, 2005)

(screaming) Coz Baby "i'm a working class man" - Jimmy Barnes


----------



## farmdog (Feb 14, 2005)

sitting here being lazy-- Deep Purple


----------



## splitty (Feb 14, 2005)

Gee some 'People are Strange' - The Doors


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 14, 2005)

'I CAN'T BELIEVE' this is still going on! - Stone Sour.


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 14, 2005)

Why can't this be "The end"...........Pink floyd


----------



## farmdog (Feb 14, 2005)

cause I believe its a "desease"- matchbox 20 and cause it's a "sick sad little world"--incubus


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

If you dont like it "hit the road jack"!!!! (Ray Charles)


----------



## angelrose (Feb 14, 2005)

Ray Charles acutually sung that? "I don't Believe" it - Shakira


----------



## Gregory (Feb 14, 2005)

I did Al, I went down to the "Crossroads"(Robert Johnson) hung a right on "Ventura Highway"(America) in my "Little Deuce Coupe" (Beach Boys).


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

We should go cruising the strip in your Little deuce coup Greg, cause ive got a "ticket to ride" (the beatles)


----------



## instar (Feb 14, 2005)

"this is so corny" (that guy who sang "this is so corny" :lol: )


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 14, 2005)

Actually instar, 'feelin' like a freak on a leash' is corny.
(Korn) he he, geddit? Korn...ahaha 8)


----------



## farmdog (Feb 14, 2005)

u people are so 'twisted'-- keith sweat but 'Don't worry be happy'--Bob Marley  
cause now i'm "just crusin"--Will Smith


----------



## thals (Feb 14, 2005)

angelrose said:


> Ray Charles acutually sung that? "I don't Believe" it - Shakira


Isn't that "No Creo" Ang??? :wink: 
Ah well, despite my "objection" (Shakira) about that, i am "Ready For the Good Times" (Shakira), am not a "Fool" (Shakira), and am willing to play by the "Rules" (Shakira) and not look "Underneath Your Clothes" (Shakira) "whenever, wherever" (Shakira)

hahaha :lol: beat that :twisted:


----------



## angelrose (Feb 14, 2005)

But my car is so old its more like "Shake, Rattle and Roll" - Bill Haley & His Comets / Big Joe Turner

PS Jess, i dunno, is it?

lol


----------



## instar (Feb 14, 2005)

farmdog said:


> u people are so 'twisted'-- keith sweat but 'Don't worry be happy'--Bob Marley
> cause now i'm "just crusin"--Will Smith



Dont worry be happy was Bobby mcferrin too.

"oops I did it again" britney spears


----------



## angelrose (Feb 14, 2005)

Wish someone had of explain "The birds and the Bee's" - Jewel Akins


----------



## farmdog (Feb 14, 2005)

gee I'm a "Real bad Boyz"--2pac


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 14, 2005)

this is looking like a "dangerous" thread there are a few "bad" apples in this group but i guess "only time will tell" who the real bad ones are. you would "go insane" trying to work it out tho "i still belive" im not one of them even tho "you might think" i am but i will "sail on"

oh and "i want to be a cowboy"

(michael jackson, asia, lindsey buckingham, the call, cars, commodores and boys dont cry)

consider urself beaten jess :twisted:


----------



## thals (Feb 14, 2005)

angelrose said:


> PS Jess, i dunno, is it?
> 
> lol



hehe, "you Better Believe it" Xzibit...


----------



## farmdog (Feb 14, 2005)

Feel "The touch of the master hand"--Bill Anderson, cause I'm "Just getting started"--Punchline


----------



## playwell (Feb 14, 2005)

I have nothing bettere to do but "Wasting time" here at APS ---" Jack Johnson"


----------



## playwell (Feb 14, 2005)

Today is Valentines Day where "Cupid" supposed be around---- "Jack Johnson"


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 14, 2005)

Aww, don't let this turn into a 'silly love song' (TOOL)


----------



## playwell (Feb 14, 2005)

I fead a "Rooster" to my 7' Python today ---- " Alice In Chains" (RIP LANE)


----------



## playwell (Feb 14, 2005)

I saw an "Elderly woman behind a counter i a small town" yesterday when I went to Tenterfield to get my new male Diamond Python. ---- "Pearl Jam" True Story, will post pics tomorrow after I get him checked by my vet.


----------



## playwell (Feb 14, 2005)

I was told he will only eat "Rats", but we will see. " Pearl Jam"


----------



## playwell (Feb 14, 2005)

Toady is the day to "Raise Love" --- "Brad"


----------



## farmdog (Feb 14, 2005)

"get over it"---Avril Lavigne but "Why"---Avril Lavigne it just getting "Harder to breathe"--Maroon 5 causing I'm"laughing nervously"---Stabilo Boss with intrige at what people are "doing it well" LL Cool J


----------



## playwell (Feb 14, 2005)

"I Just Don't Know What to Do With Myself"---"White Stripes"


----------



## ether (Feb 14, 2005)

Your Crazy (Guns n Rose's), Where's Your Head At (Basement Jaxx)??


----------



## splitty (Feb 14, 2005)

It's such a 'Beautiful Day' outside that I feel I should be flying a 'Kite' but has anyone had that feeling where they're 'Stuck in a moment you cant get out of' ?? 'In a little while' after saying 'Grace' Im going to grab some 'Wild Honey' on toast as I contemplate 'Peace on Earth' 
I was also thinking of going to 'New York' but 'When I look at the world' and the state its in I think I will stay home.

All U2 from the album 'All that U cant leave behind'

Couldnt work 'Elevation' in there anywhere.


----------



## womas4me (Feb 14, 2005)

' you sh1t me to tears ' and if you dont stop it will be ' my fist your face ' ( the tenants and aerosmith )


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

Im over this crapola, i wish you would all just "shut up" (Black Eyed Peas)


----------



## Greebo (Feb 14, 2005)

"Let's get it started!" (also Black eyed Peas)


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought someone with your IQ greebs would of prefered "lets get retarded" (Black Eyed Peas.....same song, explicit version)


----------



## Greebo (Feb 14, 2005)

Now I'm feeling "paranoid". (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

Im not, im "feeling groovy" (simon and garfunkel)


----------



## splitty (Feb 14, 2005)

This place is better than the 'House of Fun' - Madness

Now where did I leave my 'baggy trousers' - Madness again


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

Speaking of trousers, i better start "Cleanin' out my closet" (Emin3m)


----------



## Greebo (Feb 14, 2005)

It sounds like you "Want to break free",Alan. (Queen)


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

Nah, i just want to go for a ride on my "bicycle" (also Queen) cause im always being chased by "Fat bottomed Girls" (Queen)....LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

But, i suppose i have no choice being "simply irresistable"!!!! (Robert Palmer)


----------



## farmdog (Feb 15, 2005)

Y don't yous "get a life"--Pennywise and "Get a haircut and a real job"--John Thorogood


----------



## peterescue (Feb 15, 2005)

I cant because 
''I'm Brian Jones basta rd son
idiot child, son of a gun
my mother was a faithless nun
weeeehoooooo"
Folk Devils(Brain Jones Basta rd Son)


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

What the?? "ground control to major Tom" (David Bowie) peterescue has gone...........


----------



## farmdog (Feb 15, 2005)

"Crazy"--Leah Haywood


----------



## Greebo (Feb 15, 2005)

> John Thorogood


Is that George's brother??

"What's my age again?" (Blink 182)


----------



## instar (Feb 15, 2005)

I dont know Greebs but "are you old enough" (dragon)


----------



## angelrose (Feb 16, 2005)

It's late and im "Lyin Awake In Bed" - Angels


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

instar said:


> I dont know Greebs but "are you old enough" (dragon)



To be dating "Mrs. Robinson"??? (simon and garfunkel)


----------



## peterescue (Feb 16, 2005)

"boredom boredom b'dum b'dum" (Boredom- Buzzcocks, Spiral Scratch EP)


----------



## Gregory (Feb 16, 2005)

peterescue said:


> "boredom boredom



You're right Pete. "Good times are hard to find" (Blue Cheer)


----------



## thals (Feb 16, 2005)

C'mon ppls!!! Y'all gotta "Rip it Up" (28 days) cos I'm a "Riot Girl" (Good Charlotte) and "Girls Just Want to Have Fun" (Cyndi Lauper)....hehehe, did i mention I'm "Just a Girl"?!? (No Doubt) :lol: :roll: Least I'm not as bad as *cough :skanky ho: cough* Britney who dont even hav a clue wat she is, i mean with 'songs' like "I'm not a girl, not yet a woman" (Britney), ud think she'd rather be a "Better Man" (Pearl Jam) hahaha, me luvs to bag the "skanky ho" (Gary Main)


----------



## peterescue (Feb 16, 2005)

well everyones a rockin and everyones a feelin alright and before the evenins out theres gonna be a fight, cause somebodies gonna get a head, yeah somebodies gonna get a head, somebodies gonna get their head kicked in tonight. ("Somebodies gonna get their head kicked in tonight" Earl Vince and the Valiants, Fleetwood mac and the Rezillos)


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Geez peter, they sound like the activities that go on at a "white trash wedding" (dixie chicks)


----------



## peterescue (Feb 16, 2005)

"If youll be my Dixie Chicken, I'll be your Tennessee lamb" Little Feat


----------



## angelrose (Feb 16, 2005)

Breakfast At Sweethearts - COLD CHISEL


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 16, 2005)

"Come on little Devil be my little angel" The Cult

Amphetamine Annie & On the road Again by Canned Heat


----------



## instar (Feb 16, 2005)

peterescue said:


> well everyones a rockin and everyones a feelin alright and before the evenins out theres gonna be a fight, cause somebodies gonna get a head, yeah somebodies gonna get a head, somebodies gonna get their head kicked in tonight. ("Somebodies gonna get their head kicked in tonight" Earl Vince and the Valiants, Fleetwood mac and the Rezillos)


 :shock: 

"theres a bad moon on the rise" (CCR)


----------



## thals (Feb 16, 2005)

"Spare Me The Details" (The Offspring)


----------



## Greebo (Feb 17, 2005)

Well you know what they say, "If you love somebody, set them on fire". (Dead Milkmen)


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 17, 2005)

"Ya talk too much" G T & The Destroyers


----------



## angelrose (Feb 17, 2005)

You got Nothing I Want - Cold Chisel


----------

